# Huggies Baby wipes for Gsd's ear



## Enzo Alcala (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it safe to use it to clean my dog's ears?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use them for a quick wipe after we get back from hiking or going to the lake. They are convenient. But I still once a month get a liquid ear cleaner down in his ear for a good cleaning.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

swab your dogs ears out with raw cold pressed organic coconut oil - put some for medical use in a sep. container and with a soft cloth (T-shirt material) swab the ear with your finger - even hard form will melt on contact - treats yeasty ears and bacteria.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure about baby wipes...but if you are out of ear cleaner, or just want a cheaper option, you can mix up a vinegar/water solution. I do a 1:1 mix (or sometimes 2 parts water to 1 part vinegar for a dog with some sensitivity/infection recovery issues). I use organic apple cider vinegar (bragg's). It only takes about 1 Tablespoon of vinegar to mix up all that you'll need. It's _a lot _cheaper than a natural brand of alcohol-free ear wash--and it's my vet's preferred solution. 

Instead of a scratchy paper towel, I prefer to use a small 2x2 sterile gauze pad because they are very soft (available in boxes of 10, 25 or more the first aid section of any grocery or drug store, often on sale for $1/box).

If you are going to be on the go for an outdoor adventure and want to take them with you, just mix up a small amount of solution in a zippie bag, toss a couple of gauze pads into the bag, zip up, and you'll be good to go!


----------



## Enzo Alcala (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks you all for the input


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

Baby wipes are fine. To prove it, clean your ear with a baby wipe...you'll be fine. If your dog is prone to ear infections though, the name of the game is dryness. You want to keep those ears dry all the time. "Drying Ear Crème" by R-7 works great.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

diaper wipes for a dog's ears. i would use something that's designated
for dog's ears. do a little research and find out what's in baby wipes
and products that are specifically designed for dog's ears.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Unscented baby wipes are fine...dunno about scented


----------

